# Wieviel Futter brauchen die Fische



## Izanuela (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

trotz suchen bin ich nicht wirklich schlau geworden. 

Ich habe eine Teich (GFK T27 Koi ca. 3800 Liter, 1,20 m tief) mit Teichdruckfilter TIP PMA 10.000 UV. Von Teich und Fischen habe ich keine Ahnung. 

Fischbesatz: 5 kleine (ca. 8 - 11 cm) __ Shubunkin und 3 Baby-Goldfische (ca. 3 - 4 cm - noch mit Wildfärbung)

Ich bin nun sehr unsicher wieviel Futter die Fische brauchen. Die Angaben, die ich gefunden habe, reichen von garnicht füttern bis hin zu mehrfach täglich. Und über die Mengen konnte ich überhaupt nichts finden. Ich füttere derzeit mit Teich Sticks Hauptfutter. Da die Fische allerdings nichts von der Oberfläche holen wollen, weiche ich das Futter ein und zerdrücke es. Dann kann es absinken. 
Wieviel Gramm bzw. Anzahl Sticks gebe ich den nun wie oft? 

Vielen Dank schon mal
Andrea


----------



## Armatus (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Futter brauchen die Fische*

So viel wie sie fressen...

Wenn was übrigbleibt fütterst du diese Menge weniger beim nächsten mal!


----------



## fbr (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Futter brauchen die Fische*

Hallo Andrea,
Willkommen im Forum! 
Hast Du auch Pflanzen im Teich?
Wenn der Teich schon eingelaufen ist, brauchst Du dir um die Baby.Goldfische keine Gedanken machen. Die finden Futter genug im Teichlein.
Wenn die __ Shubunkin nicht nach oben zum Fressen kommen, haben sie wohl keinen Hunger. Wirf am Abend eine kleine Handvoll Sticks in den Teich. Wenn sie Hunger haben kommen sie schon! Was sie in 5 Minuten fressen das brauchen sie, alles andere kannst Du wieder rausfischen.


----------



## Sveni (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Futter brauchen die Fische*

Hallo Andrea, Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! 

Das füttern fällt bei mir ganz unterschiedlich aus.
Es hängt von der Wassertemperatur und der Menge, die tatsächlich verspeist wird, ab.

Ab 10°C Wassertemperatur und darunter füttere ich so gut wie garnicht. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur kleine Mengen, wenn es denn aufgenommen wird.

Bei höheren Temperaturen, 15°C, 18°C und mehr kann es schon mal vorkommen, das bis zu 5 mal täglich gefüttert wird. Allerdings immer nur die Mengen, die in ca. 15min auch tatsächlich vertilgt werden. Wenn es mal zu viel sein sollte, was bei den Fress-Orgien äußerst selten ist, dann wird es wieder raus gekeschert!

Für kleine Fische sollte das Futter entsprechend ´´mundgerecht´´ sein, also nicht zu groß!

Die eigentliche Menge kann man, glaub ich, nur durch testen rausfinden.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Izanuela (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Futter brauchen die Fische*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und das freundliche Willkommen in diesem hilfreichen Forum.

Ich habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass der Teich seit etwa 2 Jahren besteht. Das Haus mit Garten ist gemietet, ich habe den Teich übernommen. Da der Vormieter seine Fische mitgenommen hat, hatte er das Wasser abgelassen um überhaupt seine Fische einsammeln zu können. 

Ich habe dann neues Wasser eingelassen und nach ungefähr 3 Wochen die "neuen" Fische eingesetzt. Mittlerweile ist das Wasser auch wieder klar und ich kann bis auf den Grund sehen. Es gibt einen Bachlauf (ungefähr 1,50 m lang) und im Teich selbst, neben den Planzen in den "Bepflanzungsbecken" noch Seerosen. Im Bachlauf sitzten Sumpfdotterblumen und klar gibt es Randbepflanzung. Daran ist nichts erneuert worden.

Hunger scheinen die Kleinen schon zu haben. Wenn ich die Sticks zerdrücke und absinken lasse, kommt die Horde und frisst alles auf mit gegenseitigem Schubsen und Allem. Die Fische sind auch nicht besonders scheu, sie kommen bis ca. 5 - 10 cm unter die Oberfläche und stören sich auch nicht an meiner Hand. Nur, die Sticks an der Oberfläche rühren sie nicht an!  Habe ich sie schon zu sehr verwöhnt oder kapieren sie es bloß nicht?

Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Limnos (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Futter brauchen die Fische*

Hi

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass ab 500 l pro Fisch ein Füttern überhaupt nicht notwendig wäre. Was icht dabei stand, war, ob dabei die Größe eines Fisches eine Rolle spielt.  Auch denke ich mir, dass in einem Teich, der dauernd gefiltert wird, evtl. sogar UV bestrahlt, sich keine vernünftige Nahrungspyramide aubauen kann. Fest steht aber, dass Fische auch Anflugnahrung, Kleingetier im und am Boden oder in Algenbelägen zu sich nehmen. Ich nehme an, dass in einem Naturteich ohne Überbesatz oder Technik man auf Fütterung ab o.g. Wert verzichten kann. Einzige Folge dürfte ein langsameres Wachstum und eine geringere Reproduktionsrate sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Futter brauchen die Fische*

Moin Andrea,

:willkommen im Forum!

Lieber erstmal vorsichtig füttern...Goldfische können 24h fressen (was allerdings nicht nötig ist).
Daher lieber kleine Portionen und 2 mal am Tag, aber nicht überfüttern.
Darunter leidet letztendlich auch die Wasserqualität & Sichttiefe!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## rut49 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Futter brauchen die Fische*

Hallo Andrea,
meine Goldi´s bekommen gar kein Futter und sie leben schon seit einigen Jahren in meinem Teich.
Verluste hab ich bis heute nicht bemerken können.
LG Regina


----------

